# My new doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know, I know. ANOTHER ONE! But I really don't have very many - honest! Oh and she has blue eyes too!

Olson Acres Lamb Chop (LOL)

She has a milking leg in NDGA as well as a reserve and best udder. Pictured below as a first freshener









Here is her first freshening udder.
















And her second just a few weeks fresh.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsea, I'm jealous!! She looks so good! And has nice "handles" too! Congratulations!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Her current owner says she has the best udder texture in her herd and really easy to milk teats. I can't wait to get her :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo she looks like fun to milk lol. I can't wait to see what one of my girls will look like on her second freshening. 

Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I think so too!! They said she has awesome milk stand manners. And they are keeping two of her does. They think she will finish this year too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw her up for sale the other day and couldn't believe they'd sell her. They took many better photos this year of their girl's udders too. Congratulations!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I love their doe out of Faith. She is really looking great!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Girl you're still up?  Yes I loved Lamb Chop from the start out of their goats. Course its hard to just say no, but I made myself leave their site. Haha I knew I'd have another goat if I didn't. I still need to pick-up my new ones as it is so no more newbies!!! 

I do like her, and I think you'll like her a lot too, can't wait to see her when you get her! Share piccies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I am up :greengrin: I have been working and working on all the "Bugs" in my site. I want to get it DONE! I am going to be TIRED tomorrow but oh well. I bought some chain today so I can make some show collars, that fit better so that is my next project. 
It has been so yucky and rainy here. We took the babies into the hay shed to play and boy did they have a blast!

I am really excited to get her. But not so excited about the drive! I am trying to get her paperwork sent in so I can show her at the upcoming show. Vicki is so nice to work with and is sending her paperwork as soon as we paypal her the money.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Another one Chelsey?!! My goodness girl! Your gonna run out of room and not be able to keep anything of your own!  :lol: That's kinda the problem we have...we are not going to buy any more does! Only bucks. Heehee...we'll see how that works! :roll: :wink: I am thinking we might try to get a tank and do A.I. in a year or so.  

Congrats! She is a pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a nice doe!!
I LOVE your new signature!!! That is so cute.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I thought it was time for a new siggy. Thanks Hailee!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

To make it easier for me I keep blank template or just copy an existing doe page for new goats. Makes adding new goats easier to my site.

I am not buying anymore. I don't have room and will be doing a little downsizing. I'm going to sell some of the lines I have and focus on other ones I think.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley you always say that :lol: What are your favorite lines?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I guess we're both guilty of that. 

My plans are to focus on the Buttin'Heads and Caesar's Villa lines mostly. I'll of course have my Little Tot's and some Better Blues and of course Kids Corral. I'm selling my Anbonjo girls and seriously thinking of selling Nottie. I want to keep several kids this year so we have to make room.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, very guilty! 

I haven't figured out which lines I like the most. But I love Stetson, Luzifer and Tiger L. I really love my Lost Valley does. I will have to see everyone clipped this year. But none of my junior does are going anywhere until they freshen.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

You're new doe looks very nice, congrats. Her udder looks GREAT


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

ongrats! :greengrin: She's really pretty. Where'd you get her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Olson Acres. We are going to pick her up on Tuesday!


----------

